# Adding p-coumaric acid to high-fructose corn syrup may help



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

I found this interesting that adding p-coumaric acid to corn syrup may help.
http://phys.org/news/2013-04-high-fructose-corn-syrup-tied-worldwide.html#nRlv

This is the link to the actual test data
http://www.pnas.org/content/110/22/8842.full


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Just a couple weeks ago I went to an informal talk at The University of Illinois Pollenatarium. 
Mary Berenbaum spoke and she talked about how we need to feed bees (I'm sorry but right now the word escapes me). She said that there is something missing from the bee's guts that is causing them to suffer. 
Think yogurt...there is a added thing in it that promotes healthy digestion in humans and I am suggesting that the entire bee community needs to figure out what that is except for bees. I wish I could recall that word. PROBIOTICS!!! got it!
We need probiotics for honey bees.

There...is something in nature that bees need and somehow we have unwittingly eliminated it whatever IT is.


Look at the people who wrote the two links posted above. Mary Berenbaum is one of the authors. She is extremely smart and can talk for hours about bugs.


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

aunt betty, I take a little different approach to beekeeping and look at it has more as a science than job or hobby. It seems to work well for me and would for anyone else taking the time to study it. If you also take this approach, I have some links to share. I have found that a-Terpineol will repel the V. Destructor, but applying it is tricky 25 micron works but 50 micron is too much. This link leads you to a case study titled " Transfer of Immunity from Mother to Offspring Is Mediated via Egg-Yolk Protein Vitellogenin". These researchers may be on the right track. http://journals.plos.org/plospathogens/article?id=10.1371/journal.ppat.1005015


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

aw crap, now I gotta look up all them big werds. Thanks tho.


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

aunt betty, you may find this tool helpful to predict hive failures from observations. It is a free download but you must register. 
http://www.ars.usda.gov/services/software/download.htm?softwareid=73


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

For whatever reason, I love throwing theories around. I guess I find it entertaining. 

Modern bees have lost or have almost lost access to multiple plant species. Example: the American Chestnut. We should also be aware that although we are 'mostly' housing our colonies in wooden boxes, that our processed wood has a reduced and possibly non-existent biological value to the bee. Meaning that certain molds, funguses, and micro organisms will not grow on kiln dried wood. As such, said molds, funguses, and micro organisms might not be able to get enough of a foothold inside the hive for them to flourish as opposed to a real life tree. In addition, live plants and trees produce chemicals known as saponins as well as acids such as tanic acid that bees now have a much reduced exposure to. Any thoughts, comments, or criticisms?


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

The way I understand it bees make propolis to prevent/stop the growth of these type of organisms. A good study can be found at: http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0034601


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

They sure do, but I'm not convinced that the bees aren't or weren't getting certain compounds/critters in their guts, in the process. Only a theory. Just like suggesting that increased uv radiation from a depleted ozone layer could be responsible.


----------



## RUUSA (Jul 21, 2015)

As far as critters in the gut "symbiotic bacteria" and diversity takes care of some of that according to this report.
http://phys.org/news/2012-03-honey-bee-diversity-pathogens-bacteria.html


----------

